# Woodstock Cottage Franklin Gas Install



## firecracker_77 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's my new stove for my basement.  A perfect space heater for 1,000 square feet.  Not as much fun as a wood burner, but also alot easier and no mess.


----------



## RPK1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am looking into what I think is a smaller version of that heater. It has 8000 btu output and can be mounted on a shelf. It will be installed in my son's sun-room addition. Due to all the Andersen windows I may have a clearance issue with the direct vent termination on the outside of the building. The stove itself can get pretty close to combustibles. Let us know how you like it.

RPK1


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been using this stove since November or so.  My comments are.  Relatively quick to warm up...about 1.5 hours although it heats through the glass immediately.  The remote has a thermometer.  Recommended...although, interestingly enough, I'm not sure that I've ever done anything with the remote in terms of programming.  There is a manual switch to raise flame height or lower incrementally down to pilot flame only mode.  I think the stone is pretty and overall a good looker...although my Hearthstone is prettier with it's enameled paint and polished stone.  

In terms of heat output, this one keeps a 1,000 sq foot basement warm...about 80+ by the stove and about 75 across the room.  The glass stays clean.  The stove is very convenient to use.  No lighting it as it's always on with the pilot.    

I am pleased and would buy it again.  If I move, this is coming with me.  

My budget...$1250 factory demo, about $750 on pipe, about $800 on install although I do taxes for the pipefitter, so that's on trade.

The littler one should be the same stove...albeit for a smaller space.  about 1/3rd the BTU output of this one.  The stove pipe for that one should cost about half according to the brochure I've read on the stove your considering.


----------



## RPK1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information

RPK1


----------

